# very low progesterone level!



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

i have had my levels checked for the first time this month & was shocked to find them so low at 1.0.  
Has anyone else seen them this low in any month & then seen a change?
Is this more confirmation that i am in the menopause?
I am due to start taking clomid next cycle, have a scan booked for monday but just so depressed today after getting m result.
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

Not sure I can really help but just wanted to ask, what cycle day was your progesterone level checked ? Many have it checked on the "standard" cd21 but ideally it should be tested 7 days past ovulation as this is actually when it peaks. Cd21 is really only good if you ovulated on the "average" cd14...if you ovulate later (or earlier) then this could give an inaccurate level...eg if you don't ovulate until cd18 then request progesterone blood test for cd15.

Also, please be aware that different labs use different measurements, most clinics wil say that progesterone needs to be over 30 (some clinics say over 40) to indicate ovulation occured but as a rough guide 10 ng/ml is approx 30 nmol/l.

Not sure if helped 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## FoxyDebs (Feb 7, 2005)

I had my bt day 23 and day 30 due to my cycle length, when my gp refered me to consultant my progesterone levels were less than 1, when consultant did blood test before commencing clomid they were 1, now following my first cycle of clomid they have only increased to 2, but I suppose they are going the right way


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya, just to let you know my levels were 3   but clomid has brought them up and the last level was 52 (I did have to up the dose of clomid as 50mg didnt work for me).  hope this helps x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

hi my levels pre-clomid were 0.2 etc and around that level, on 50mg of clomid the highest they ever went were 36 but normally were around the 20;s mark which indicated that i did not ovulate.

I have PCO which makes it difficult and did not even respond to 28 days of injections on superovulation drugs!!!

Your levels can increase its just a case of getting the dose right,  good luck!


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Hiya
I too have had low progesterone levels of 3 pre clomid and 4 after 50mg and 100mg of clomid. Now taking met and clomid 150mg and hope this does something. I agree that its just a case of getting the dose right for you. If it was easy for the drs then they would not have a job to do!!!
Good luck with next bt
Don't be to down
Petal Pie xxx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Many thanks for all your replies while I wish we all had higher levels at least I don't feel quite so alone.

Best wishes to you all
nats
x


----------



## bigJ (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Nats

just to add my bit as an early menopauser at 36 (hence the donor eggs):

to support the timing of the tests look at this site www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

I chased my tail for 2 years with high FSH going up and down and failed IUIs and stuff.  Finally a doctor (bless him) said we'll do an ovarian reserve and ovarian function test.  The result was I had  POF (premature ovarian failure) sad news but at least we could move on.  Wasted so much time and money..now I am pg   but I will be 43 when beany comes (please God) , that means if we want a sibling I'll be 44 before I can cycle again.......   

I wish you all the luck in thw owrld, maybe you are just perimanopausal which can go on the 10 years or so, and you'll settle down on chlomid.  I do hope so.

hugs

Jules


----------

